
Show HN: Python ChatBot Tutorial - daviducolo
https://dev.to/daviducolo/python-chatbot-with-chatterbot-3dbc
======
detaro
Show HN is for things you made that people can try, not tutorials or blogposts
you wrote. (If I'm mistaken and you wrote Chatterbox, the chatterbox project
page would be better to submit as a Show HN)

